# March Madness Bracket Pool Challenge?



## kufta4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys. Obviously, first time poster here. Found this place on google.

I and a buddy of mine are running another bracket pool. This will be the 4th year. If you would like info on it, email me at [email protected]

I go by this user name on most other sites if you want to check me out.

If I was not allowed to post this here I apologize.

Thanks.


----------



## thatbracketguy (Feb 16, 2011)

I would love to do that! My email is [email protected], and if you're curious my website is www.thatbracketguy.com.


----------



## kufta4 (Feb 7, 2011)

thatbracketguy said:


> I would love to do that! My email is [email protected], and if you're curious my website is www.thatbracketguy.com.


Email sent.


----------



## kufta4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here is an update. 

I run this pool with a friend. He, his wife and little girl just moved so I have yet to receive his list. It should contain at least 50 more people who will sign up.


100 Invited
41 Signed Up
21 Paid

Here is a vid I made http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7qodyBKEzA


----------



## kufta4 (Feb 7, 2011)

The turnout was great. We had 185 entries this year. If anyone would like to be added to the list for next year just email me.


----------

